# Looking for San Francisco Strain of Artemia



## DBM (May 12, 2010)

Hi Folks

Does anyone know where I can pick up some Artemia franciscana cysts? Now that I'm working closer to home now I'd like to try my hand at breeding fish again and the smaller strain of Artemia would better suit my needs. All I can find are Great Salt Lake cysts.

Any help is appreciated.


----------

